

The Media’s Creepy Fascination with China’s Fake Apple Store - m0tive
http://www.chinahearsay.com/the-medias-creepy-fascination-with-chinas-fake-apple-store/

======
gwern
> Sorry to be the buzz kill here, but this isn’t the first fake Apple store in
> China. It might be the best fake Apple store so far, but I know for example
> that there has been at least one fake Apple store here in Beijing for many
> years. It never occurred to me that I should call the New York Times and
> give them a scoop, though.

> OK, yeah, that is mildly interesting. But I could come up with a lot of
> examples of other amazingly good fakes in China. Again, that’s not exactly
> news.

Translation: I am jealous that I didn't realize that people would find this
interesting and win that traffic for myself, so in classic sour grapes
fashion, I am designating this 'not news'.

Nothing to see here, move along.

